# St George Island  surf report



## fish hawk (May 27, 2014)

Got to the island Sun. afternoon.Didnt have long to fish but was able to put one keeper pompano on the hill along with some ladyfish and one whiting.Guy staying beside us got here on Sat afternoon and wore the keeper trout out on gulp shrimp,but we havent had any luck since.Was welcomed Monday morning with strong S.E. winds and stained surf.Went back Monday afternoon and caught two slot reds.This morning I only caught small sharks  and catfish,surf is still stained up right now but hopefully it will start clearing.I have been using sandfleas,there plentiful and big.For some strange reason low tide has been fishing better than high........ The whiting have been on the scarce side.


----------



## Camo Turtle (May 27, 2014)

Keep us updated. I should be heading down sunday myself.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 27, 2014)

I've had my best luck on trout the last hour of daylight in the evening. This is the time of year the trout begin to spawn and seem to roam the shallow surf. A white fluke fished weightless or a small jerkbait usually is what I throw. This bite will last into mid-late July.


----------



## grouper throat (May 27, 2014)

I saw some folks catch a dozen or so whiting and that was around dead high tide on Friday morn. Saturday they seemed to have good luck also.


----------



## Fourfingers (May 27, 2014)

Nice catch cant wait to get back down in july.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2014)

Nice reds, fish hawk.  I'm headed down soon myself.  Can't wait to get after 'em.


----------



## fish hawk (May 27, 2014)

Nice pompano this afternoon and that was it.Guy next door caught a couple trout  on the white fluke and one was a nice gator.Now we have to find us some white flukes......I'll be up and at it early in the morning,I love getting out on the beach before daylight and watching the sunrise!!!Water is still stained up ,if the water would clear up a bit the fishing would greatly improve.


----------



## Scott R (May 28, 2014)

Nice reds and good to hear the trout are still around.  Will be headed that way this weekend.  Can't wait!


----------



## fish hawk (May 28, 2014)

Make sure you buy any fishing tackle before you get on the island.......Stuffs high!!!!Went looking for white flukes and out of the three tackle shops on the island none of them even knew what a fluke was
All i could find was Berkley gulp jerk shad and it cost $9.00 for a pack of five.
Water is clearing up today so maybe it will be a good afternoon.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Make sure you buy any fishing tackle before you get on the island.......Stuffs high!!!!Went looking for white flukes and out of the three tackle shops on the island none of them even knew what a fluke was
> All i could find was Berkley gulp jerk shad and it cost $9.00 for a pack of five.
> Water is clearing up today so maybe it will be a good afternoon.



Did you try Fisherman's Choice over in East Point?


----------



## Scott R (May 28, 2014)

I try to make sure I have everything I need before I get there.  If not then Fisherman's Choice is my 1st stop.


----------



## Fourfingers (May 28, 2014)

X two on fishermans choice and charles and rex will help ya with where fish are usally at. Great folks hope the surf lays down and you slam the trout and reds. Keep us up inform or jelius


----------



## kevinstan (May 29, 2014)

I have never been to fishermans choice but I will have to check it out now that it's been mentioned. 

Anyone ever have any luck with blue crab in the surf or bay side on SGI ? I might try for some crab this year to cook up with some fish.


----------



## duckman31822 (May 30, 2014)

what are the pompano biting? I will be down in 2 weeks


----------



## Mike81 (May 31, 2014)

It was nice meeting you and your family this week "Fish Hawk".    We had a good time catching some nice fish from the surf.  I look forward to this next year.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 31, 2014)

duckman31822 said:


> what are the pompano biting? I will be down in 2 weeks



I imagine they are biting sand fleas.....


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> It was nice meeting you and your family this week "Fish Hawk".    We had a good time catching some nice fish from the surf.  I look forward to this next year.



Nice to meet you and your family also Mike.We had a great time!!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2014)

duckman31822 said:


> what are the pompano biting? I will be down in 2 weeks





redneck_billcollector said:


> I imagine they are biting sand fleas.....



I caught my reds and pompano on live sandfleas.You can also catch them on pompano jigs,fresh shrimp and I think Mike even caught one on a white fluke,but it's hard to beat a live sandflea.The water had a great color to it when we got there on Sunday afternoon but went down hill the rest of the week,I had to wade out and make very long cast into the greener water out past the second sand bar.Hopefully they will still be some around when you get down there.


----------



## fish hawk (May 31, 2014)

We had a great time on SGI and even met a fellow forum member Mike81 and his family.Mike and I hung out all week long fishing the surf.Mike fished artificial all week and got on a hot trout bite Sat afternoon fishing gulp new penny shrimp, he also caught fish on a white fluke.I fished mainly live sandfleas.I fished every morning and was on the beach before sun up but the early morning bite just didn't happen.The afternoon bite on the falling tide was when it was best.I was quite surprised we only caught a couple of whiting the whole time I was there,guess I wasn't in the right place,but thankfully I didn't catch a whole lot of trash fish either,I think I caught maybe four or five catfish and a few small sharks all week.After the Memorial day crowds left it was like fishing on a private beach.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 2, 2014)

Well , today the weather was not that great. But got some fishing in this afternoon, caught a lady fish and 4 cats with fresh shrimp.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 3, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> Well , today the weather was not that great. But got some fishing in this afternoon, caught a lady fish and 4 cats with fresh shrimp.



You should try fishing sand fleas.Last week they were everywhere and big.i didn't even need a rake,I was scooping up as many as I wanted by hand....The lady at Island Outfitters told Mike they weren't any sand fleas on the beaches at St. George and tried to sell him fish bites,rubish,that place is a rip off!!!!Fish bites suck,you can never beat the real thing


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> ....The lady at Island Outfitters told Mike they weren't any sand fleas on the beaches at St. George and tried to sell him fish bites,rubish,that place is a rip off!!!!



I haven't been to that shop in years.  The place on the right just before the bridge in East Point, to me anyway, is the best place to get bait and a little local info.  Folks in there are very nice and helpful.  It's just a pain to drive back and forth across the bridge, so I stock up before I cross over.

I generally use a carolina rig with previously frozen shrimp, but just enough to hide the hook.  I guess it has the appearance of a sandflea....I've never really thought much about it.  But, I do ok with that set-up.

Camo Turtle, have you tried the pier yet?


----------



## sadler5817 (Jun 3, 2014)

Have they repaired the pier on the island side?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2014)

sadler5817 said:


> Have they repaired the pier on the island side?



Yes.


----------



## blackcatbone (Jun 3, 2014)

What side of the island were you on, I will down there next week in the plantation. thanks


----------



## bonecollector (Jun 3, 2014)

bay was all jacked up due to weather this week again weve caught a bunch of black drum weighing up to 65 lbs on the pier . also tore up the trout reds and pompano in the state park a few weeks ago on a tues . sharks are on the cruise and if you can catch good bait its a high percentage hook up .


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 3, 2014)

Caught trout ladyfish and cats today. Im on the east side by 
9th street. I havent went to the pier but going soon. Im going to try sand fleas. Haven a blast for my first time surf fishing.


----------



## kevinstan (Jun 4, 2014)

Let me know how sand fleas work out for you. We will be down next week and it's my father in laws first time to sgi. I hope to show him some good fishing.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 4, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> Caught trout ladyfish and cats today. Im on the east side by
> 9th street. I havent went to the pier but going soon. Im going to try sand fleas. Haven a blast for my first time surf fishing.



I fished between 9th and 10th streets.If you walk east around 75/100 yds from the 9th street public access area theres a nice sandbar you can walk out on during low tide ,fish the troughs on each side and around the end, that sandbar is where Mike was catching trout late in the afternoon.No whiting?


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 4, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I fished between 9th and 10th streets.If you walk east around 75/100 yds from the 9th street public access area theres a nice sandbar you can walk out on during low tide ,fish the troughs on each side and around the end, that sandbar is where Mike was catching trout late in the afternoon.No whiting?



The sharks where real bad today, all day at that. I was 15 feet from a 6 foot bull shark. Theres aleast 6 different sharks I saw today. Tommorow ill kick the sharks back and try the sand bar. I tried sand fleas, they will bit them, aaand there free.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 4, 2014)

kevinstan said:


> Let me know how sand fleas work out for you. We will be down next week and it's my father in laws first time to sgi. I hope to show him some good fishing.



There is sand fleas everywhere. If you need anything go to freshermans choice there great and helpfull, prices are better there. Water is just so murky and cloudy.


----------



## blackcatbone (Jun 5, 2014)

How are the NO SEE UM's right now?  Last year this time they were horrible.  thanks


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 5, 2014)

Have you tried fishing the rocks on the left side of the rd as you where about yo go on to the bridge leavin the island. Done good there last year with incomin tide


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 6, 2014)

Had a blast today. Lady fish , whiting, and cats hit my line. Thanks everyone for helping me with my first time surf fishing. Everytime I went out I come back with something. The water started clearing up today. Sharks are still out. I came 5 feet from a 5 foot bull this afternoon.


----------



## kevinstan (Jun 7, 2014)

Camo turtle: where are you seeing all these sharks at ? In the surf ?


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes in the surf. All day you would see them. Ive never seen so many sharks at St George.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 9, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> Yes in the surf. All day you would see them. Ive never seen so many sharks at St George.



There are sharks everywhere down there. I would hate to know how many patrol the very tip at the East End.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 9, 2014)

I've never seen so many that close to shore.


----------



## kevinstan (Jun 11, 2014)

I have been down here since last Saturday and we fished Sunday Monday and Tuesday so far. Caught a lot of smaller sized jack fish ?? Looked like small tuna and made grunting noises when we handled them. Could have been a blue runner maybe ? We did also catch some pompano on Monday, and landed a really nice sized one at that using shrimp and casting past the sandbar. Had some bad storms last night but we will be fishing again today. Hope the fishing is good today and tomorrow. I will update again. We have been using pompano rigs and shrimp / fish bites. Caught  about 25 sharks so far and a huge sting ray yesterday evening. We might try the cut or the bay later today or tomorrow. I would love a nice eating sized redfish or some trout. This is the first year I haven't caught whiting or trout in the surf for some reason.


----------



## MCHawk (Jun 11, 2014)

I am heading down late in June for a week. I was wondering if the catfish bite was as bad as it ha been in past 2 years?


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 11, 2014)

Last week I caught 3 trouts and 4 whitings. I got them in between the sand bar and shore. Whiting was biting shrimp that didn't have a shell on them.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 11, 2014)

MCHawk said:


> I am heading down late in June for a week. I was wondering if the catfish bite was as bad as it ha been in past 2 years?



Mostly that's what was biting for me.


----------



## CDN (Jun 11, 2014)

I am here this week, staying on the west side. I have my boat and have fished youth camp and I've fished the surf a bunch. High and low tides. I've caught a little of everything, but from my past experience and what I see, it ain't happening anywhere here.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 11, 2014)

MCHawk said:


> I am heading down late in June for a week. I was wondering if the catfish bite was as bad as it ha been in past 2 years?



If you are using dead bait on a stationary rig you are going to get a ton of cats. One of the reasons I do not use them anymore. Simple carolina rig slowly reeled/bounced back with help eliminate the cats and does not deter the other game species.


----------



## MCHawk (Jun 11, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> If you are using dead bait on a stationary rig you are going to get a ton of cats. One of the reasons I do not use them anymore. Simple carolina rig slowly reeled/bounced back with help eliminate the cats and does not deter the other game species.



Ok yeah we use a Carolina Rig with dead bait and let it sit. Should we try something other than dead shrimp on the hook?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 11, 2014)

MCHawk said:


> Ok yeah we use a Carolina Rig with dead bait and let it sit. Should we try something other than dead shrimp on the hook?



No just keep it moving. Slow bounce back to you. Not big bounces but enough to make a small puff of sand like a fleeing shrimp or sand flea.


----------



## MCHawk (Jun 11, 2014)

Alright, will def try that. Hopefully we can get back to the fishing we did 2 years ago, when we caught over 200 whiting.  thanks.


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (Jun 11, 2014)

I was down 2 weeks ago and the daytime bite was so bad after 2 days we moved to night fishing around the cut/pass, we would start behind the rocks on the little St George side on a dead to changing tide with small live croker and cut bait on the big rod's and live shrimp on light spinning, I think we could have sank the boat with big reds and as we moved towards the bay we would start picking up specks and white trout then we would  drop the chum and have a nightcap of sharks and trash fish, I had 2 guys with me who had never fished salt water and they had a blast.
 I did notice back at the dock the people who were cleaning trout 2 out of 3 would be full of row and not spawned out, I am not sure when they lay and found this odd for this time of year and water temp.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2014)

JR'S GUIDE said:


> I did notice back at the dock the people who were cleaning trout 2 out of 3 would be full of row and not spawned out, I am not sure when they lay and found this odd for this time of year and water temp.



From what I have seen the full moon in June and July will bring the fish in to spawn.


----------



## sadler5817 (Jun 12, 2014)

Been here since Sunday and have been doing ok in the surf. The trout bite off the beach has been good the first hour of daylight. Only caught a couple pompano but have caught some big whiting. I've been catching the bigger whiting at dark on cut bait. First time I've ever caught them like that.


----------



## CDN (Jun 12, 2014)

blackcatbone said:


> What side of the island were you on, I will down there next week in the plantation. thanks





sadler5817 said:


> Been here since Sunday and have been doing ok in the surf. The trout bite off the beach has been good the first hour of daylight. Only caught a couple pompano but have caught some big whiting. I've been catching the bigger whiting at dark on cut bait. First time I've ever caught them like that.



What are you catching the trout on? I've fished gulp shrimp until my arm has fallen off and I can't catch a trout out of the surf to save my life, lol!


----------



## Mike81 (Jun 12, 2014)

I was down acouple of weeks ago, and caught some nice trout in the surf the last hour of day on white zoom weighted flukes. Once I ran out of those, I bought some white gulp flukes but they would not hit those as well.  I also caught some nice trout on penny, and natural color gulp shrimp on jig head.  I to noticed that the trout were full of roe.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2014)

Small jerkbaits and flukes will do work on the trout. Don't worry about throwing it a mile as most will be in the wave wash.


----------



## CDN (Jun 12, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Small jerkbaits and flukes will do work on the trout. Don't worry about throwing it a mile as most will be in the wave wash.





Mike81 said:


> I was down acouple of weeks ago, and caught some nice trout in the surf the last hour of day on white zoom weighted flukes. Once I ran out of those, I bought some white gulp flukes but they would not hit those as well.  I also caught some nice trout on penny, and natural color gulp shrimp on jig head.  I to noticed that the trout were full of roe.


Thanks. I've been throwing white gulp shrimp and new penny shrimp on a jig head, as well as white flukes on a jig head and a weighed hook...no trout. Close to the shore, on the sand bar, past the sandbar...no trout. Morning, middle of day, late afternoon, dusk...no trout. I've caught 150 ladyfish, lol and about 5 pompano. But not a trout to be had. I have fished youth camp from my boat everyday and have caught a ton of 14" trout, lol, and a few keepers. I also caught a 40 pound and a 20 pound black drum. But for the first time in my travels to SGI, I am struggling to consistently catch anything.


----------



## sadler5817 (Jun 12, 2014)

I been catching the trout on a pompano rig with pieces of shrimp. Been throwing some plastics too but no luck.


----------



## jimboknows (Jun 13, 2014)

I have wore out the whiting with fishbites.  Out fished the old guys on either side of me, one had live and dead shrimp, the other had a cast net and some small live "minnows" he was catching with his net.

Fishbites in the orange or pink will catch a lot of fish per piece.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 14, 2014)

jimboknows said:


> I have wore out the whiting with fishbites. * Out fished the old guys on either side of me*, one had live and dead shrimp, the other had a cast net and some small live "minnows" he was catching with his net.
> 
> Fishbites in the orange or pink will catch a lot of fish per piece.



How old were they???


----------

